# Manufactures Liniting Sales to Military and LEO's



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so tired of manufacturers limiting sales of certain items to Military and LEO's that are not under federal guidelines for prohibition. :******: :******: An example of this is the ammunition several companies make that does not fall under federal guidelines that they will sell only to the Military or LEO's. Another example are certain knife manufacturers that will only sell cerain models to LEO's, Military, Paramedics, Firefighters, etc. If it falls within federal guidelines, while I am not happy about that I guess I have to live with it, but when they take it upon themselves to decide who should get their products I have a huge problem. These companies are trying to appeal to people who are generally opposed to anything that infringes on their rights, and they are saying that they will self govern their products? Well I for one have had enough. I am going to make an effort from this day on to not support any company who is involveed in this practice. If it is boycotted by the Gov't fine, but if they are doing the boycotting then they will not get any of my business. I would like to hear everyone elses thoughts on this, I would ecspecially like to hear from Military and LEO's as to what there view on this is. I understand that Military and LEO's have speciallized training, but who is to say that the average Joe has not. I would put my marksmenship skills and gun safety skills against most LEO's and Military personel. I am not saying that I am better than anyone else, I am just stating that I have received training that is probably as good or better than some others out there. In fact, most of the training that I have received has been from someone that has retired from training police. Anyways, your thoughts?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am opposed to most laws and govt regulations in general.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't get mad at the manufacturer or the dealer, in most cases they are following some federal regulation that restricts certain merchandise. It's not their choice.

huntin1


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Dusty05-First of all thank you for the freedom that you provide. I can certainly respect your opinion and you are right, I hope that the training that has been provided for those protecting our freedom overseas is much better than what I have received. I do however feel that it is wrong for a manufacturer to self-govern its products. If it is controlled by govt, than fine I can live with that even if I don't agree with it. I only am upset when a manufacturer takes it upon themselves to decide who can buy an otherwise unregulated product. This to me is wrong and I am going to ensure that a company that takes this stance in any of its products does not get any of my busiess. The main reason that I wrote the first post was becuase I was frustrated by just receiving an e-mail from a well known ammo manufacterer that stated that they made the decision to provide this perticular product only to LEO's and Military because "They have had specialized training and have a specific need as there life is on the line". Now this CSR does not know me but the fact that they are automatically assuming that I have not had training and that I have no need for it. What about the need to protect my family? I feel that in today's world this is a responsibilty that I take very seriously and is the reason that I have taken training. If the need should ever arise I feel that I am doing everything in my power to ensure our protection and survival. I know that if we were ever in a situation such as the Katrina aftermath I have prepared for it to the best of my abilties. I am not just talking about the weapon and protection side of it, but we have prepared by stockpiling the supplies that we would need to survive. And I will be damned if we are not prepared to defend it from the ignorant who are not ready. This gets me back to the reason that this is angering me. The way I am seeing it is these companies that are doing this are telling me that protecting my family is not a good enough reason to have the best of the equipment that is available and not controlled by the government. I know that I can get good ammo and good knives, but the principle behind it is very upsetting. I feel that this is very poor business and can lead into potential sticky legal issues. I will now get of of my :soapbox:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I can agree with you on that.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

natemil373:

Preach it son preach it!

I'm in full agreement, the manufacture is out top make money, why should they care who buys their product? Whos to say that only the military needs auto opening knives, or only LEO needs the latest HP bullet offerings? IT MAKES ME SICK!

:withstupid:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I would like to commend Hornady for making the TAP ammo avaliable to us untrained "civilians" :eyeroll: . It is a step in the right direction, I guess I can take Hornady off the $hit list! :sniper:


----------

